# What software can I use with my us cutter mh 871?



## sb shirts (Jun 18, 2010)

hey what program should i use for my cutter. i bouhgt it used so it doesnt come whit program. help please i already have corel 
and illustraitor but where do i sent my designs?
and where do i get some vector designs
?


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

I would start first with Sign Blazer (free) and then I would download Inkscape also free don't need much more than that. The owner of SB had died a few tears back but the program works just fine. As you go on you will learn how to get rid of the nag screens etc.

Good luck


----------



## mr300s (Nov 10, 2009)

sb shirts said:


> hey what program should i use for my cutter. i bouhgt it used so it doesnt come whit program. help please i already have corel
> and illustraitor but where do i sent my designs?
> and where do i get some vector designs
> ?


as far as vectors do a goggle search there is tons of free ones out there or you can go on ebay and buy some


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

what kind of plotter do you have? sometimes you can cut right out of corel and I believe Illy, i have a summa and cuts right out of Corel.


----------



## sb shirts (Jun 18, 2010)

is the us cutter mh 871


----------



## gerry (Oct 4, 2006)

Did you figure it out ?
I went to summa and rolands website..downloaded the drivers..and they self installed leaving a macro in my tools menu in cdx14


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

:: edited thread TITLE to be more descriptive and moved to a more appropriate section of the forum  ::​


----------

